# Sara Lopez, Shanghai



## cHriiSTMaS (Nov 22, 2013)

She hasn't spent enough time behind the Prevail. She's still learning it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just an off topic observation but Ive noticed a few of the women are really starting to stack the weight on their bows like some of the male shooters.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

She kind of ruled the world with a Podium...so, I don't know that I'd mess with it either.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

mw31 said:


> Just an off topic observation but Ive noticed a few of the women are really starting to stack the weight on their bows like some of the male shooters.


And she's still maintaining solid form. Linda Anderson (Ochoa) is doing the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

She told to me in Puerto Rico that the podium is making more points !!!


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

Pixies said:


> She told to me in Puerto Rico that the podium is making more points !!!


Thanks. That's what I was speculating. More of a "if it's not broken, don't fix it" approach.


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

Unlike AT she doesn't need to change bows every 2 weeks,
With how solid her form is, unless something can provide less wind resistance there is no need to change


----------



## Santiago A (Sep 24, 2021)

She shot a perfect 150 / 150



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1987204881474906


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

I remember Toja Ellison doing something similar a couple years ago when the new bow came out. She wasn't comfortable with the new one yet, so continued to compete with the older model. 

I'm glad to see archers using what works best and scores them the most points, not just shooting the newest equipment just to try to sell more. 

I feel like target archery is better about this kind of thing than hunting is.


----------

